# I am mad at Rockler...



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I was placing an order for $84.97 and they wanted to charge me $11.99 for shipping. If you are on their email list for ads you should get free shipping over $35 which I am on that list. I called them up and complained and they said you have to enter a promotional code to get free shipping. I don't know what the code is nor do I care. I think it should be automatic when you place your order but they don't think as I do. Am I being to picky? I just don't see why I should have to keep up with a code just for them. I wonder how many folks would just pay the shipping and be done with it?

PS- I guess y'all have concluded by now that I cancelled my order. :smile: I wasn't buying one single item that I couldn't buy elsewhere.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It would be nice if they linked that automatically to your account. How many times have you added something extra to your cart just to get the free shipping? 

I used to get a lot more upset about shipping, but it is 45 miles north or 50 miles south to a dedicated woodworking store. 20 mpg and $2 a gallon balances the $11 for shipping pretty easily. It's cheaper than going to the stores, no impulse shopping from the bargain bin


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Just looked at my E-mail from Rockler, dated 7/13/2016. Several ads in the E-mal and ad about free shipping sez: 

"Enter promotion code V20019 on the shopping cart page before checkout."

I do not see a problem.

Seems that needing to enter a "promotion code" is not unusual as I have seen it on numerous other on-line retailers' sites.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_Not_ shopping there is the simple solution,
I'd suggest that a far fairer way is to give customers an account #. If you can't keep track of that then be prepared to pay for shipping. In fact I'd also suggest that it's a stupid self defeating policy in any case.
If they're trying to encourage potential customers, as well as returning customers, to purchase more than $35 of stuff, why throw roadblocks in the way? A sale is a sale is a sale.
LV has 'Free Shipping' events a few times each year. They're wide open to the online public.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My nearest woodworking store is Rockler, 60 miles each way. Fortunately, it is near our base airport, so when I go down to drop my daughter or myself off, I can go and fondle the fourteen 12 bandsaw. A few years ago, when buying my table saw, a Rockler guy 100 miles away carted it from his store to mine and helped me load it on my truck. No charge. I like the guys and in particular a woman who works there because everyone is a woodworker and they are always very helpful. I want to help keep them and that store open. Promotional codes are really just electronic coupons. There are two Rocklers between me and the next specialty store.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel you Tom, I hate pay shipping that feels like I've been gouged.

I don't often buy from Rockler because of shipping charges. I'll buy there if I have to but since I don't build very often so
I don't get a lot from them. A few years ago I ordered a lot from them because they have such nice stuff but I found
I don't always know what I need and end up having to reorder paying extra shipping. That's on me.
I buy as much as I can from Amazon because I have Prime and free 2 day shipping but there are some things I can't get from them.

Something else that bothers me but probably not many of the rest of you guys is I have a chemical sensitivity to the catalogs they
and everyone else wants to mail to me so I hate getting that stuff. If I want something I'll look it up on line and order it. I wish I could 
look at all of their neat stuff in there catalog but if I do I get sick. I wish they would just stop sending it.

Sorry to get off track.

Bryan


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> _Not_ shopping there is the simple solution,
> I'd suggest that a far fairer way is to give customers an account #. If you can't keep track of that then be prepared to pay for shipping. In fact I'd also suggest that it's a stupid self defeating policy in any case.
> If they're trying to encourage potential customers, as well as returning customers, to purchase more than $35 of stuff, why throw roadblocks in the way? A sale is a sale is a sale.
> LV has 'Free Shipping' events a few times each year. They're wide open to the online public.


Generally, if you link to the vendor's website from an email promotion, then the code/discount is automatically applied. If it doesn't, then you have to pay attention and make sure it does. I have found very few vendors that don't automatically apply the code. You just have to be aware.

Shipping cost have gone out of sight. Most of the retailers have realized that their catalog sales are suffering because of that cost. Many have started to offer free shipping as an enticement to catalog shop their inventory.

If I'm not in a hurry for something I take advantage of the "Wish List" feature if available. When they run a free shipping promo then I order. If the tool, part, etc. is unique to the vendor, then you may have to be patient. If the 'wants' are common place then they are available from other vendors and the purchase goes elsewhere.

Sometimes, you just have to think it through. Example; *if* I were to buy a Sawstop I would purchase from an out of state vendor. Why? They all drop ship from the factory. The shipping cost is the same no matter where you buy it, and being out of state you avoid the sales tax. 

I know, there are pros and cons to this, but on large items it is a huge savings.

Sometimes you just can't avoid the shipping cost. I needed a new Loc Line for the air puffer on my scroll saw. I could get the line and tip from several on-line sources but most wanted $20+ for the part. I found it at Travers for $8. The down side was the shipping was $12. The solution was to stock up on some other things that I needed. When you spread out the cost, that $8 part was still less then half of what the other on-line vendors were charging before shipping, and I got my other items to boot.

I just picked up a Incra 1000HD from Rockler. It was on sale at a price that was $50-60 cheaper then everyone else. 

I'm fortunate that the store is only about 10 miles away. It was cheaper to drive down, pay the sales tax and take a side trip to the Woodcraft store a couple of miles down the street, then to mail order it.

You just have to shop smart nowadays. I feel your anger about the promotion code. However, (and no harshness intended) if you are going to take advantage of the codes then it really is up to you to make sure it gets applied. If it doesn't, or is so difficult that it is aggravating, then, maybe it is time to move on to another vendor.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> My nearest woodworking store is Rockler, 60 miles each way. Fortunately, it is near our base airport, so when I go down to drop my daughter or myself off, I can go and fondle the fourteen 12 bandsaw. A few years ago, when buying my table saw, a Rockler guy 100 miles away carted it from his store to mine and helped me load it on my truck. No charge. I like the guys and in particular a woman who works there because everyone is a woodworker and they are always very helpful. I want to help keep them and that store open. Promotional codes are really just electronic coupons. There are two Rocklers between me and the next specialty store.


Tom I know stores in the same company can change very much. If you have a place that is treating you right and you like to shop there I say go for it. I buy just about everything on line. I don't like driving and going shopping and most of the time I can find it cheaper online. Here in Tennessee our sales tax is 9 3/4% so for now I can save quite a bit just on sales tax.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Bryan; the LV catalogue gives me the itch too!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I feel you Tom, I hate pay shipping that feels like I've been gouged.
> 
> I don't often buy from Rockler because of shipping charges. I'll buy there if I have to but since I don't build very often so
> I don't get a lot from them. A few years ago I ordered a lot from them because they have such nice stuff but I found
> ...


Latex gloves?

3mils are very cheap by the box and would preclude contact reactions. I understand the aggravation. I would just rather page through a catalog then hunt on-line at a website.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Me Too!*



daninvan said:


> hey, bryan; the lv catalogue gives me the itch too!


*lol*


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, to clarify it's a scent thing. Weird, hard to explain really but in the end I get maxi facial pain, ear ache keeping me up at night.
I find the scent obnoxious and once I've been hit by an offensive scent I'll most certainly be affected. It scrambles my brain a bit.
I avoid all scents that I can but that's impossible so I just deal with it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> ... I buy just about everything on line. I don't like driving and going shopping and most of the time I can find it cheaper online.


I buy most things on Amazon (prime), but they often have fairly high prices. But the convenience is great. I also use the Smile Amazon thing which sends a small portion of what I spend to a foundation I like. Win Win. And, with Prime, you also get access to lots of video content, which is way cool. :grin:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

bryansong said:


> Well, to clarify it's a scent thing. Weird, hard to explain really but in the end I get maxi facial pain, ear ache keeping me up at night.
> I find the scent obnoxious and once I've been hit by an offensive scent I'll most certainly be affected. It scrambles my brain a bit.
> I avoid all scents that I can but that's impossible so I just deal with it.


So if I invited you over for supper beans would be out of the question? :lol: >


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> So if I invited you over for supper beans would be out of the question? :lol: >


:lol::lol::lol:

Crowders and rice with cornbread? I'm in!>>>


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> So if I invited you over for supper beans would be out of the question? :lol: >


No, not out of the question. I love beans.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This reminds me of the shipping issues I had with Incra. I will never buy direct from them again. I ordered their version of the PRL-V2 lift. The shipping on it was high, but I wanted the product, so I paid it. When I got it, there was no packing, and all the hardware was floating free, with pieces missing. I got the distinct impression that what I received was either a refurbed or returned unit, rather than a brand new one. 

I contacted them via email (work obligations at the time prevented me calling during their business hours). Told them, for the cost of the product and cost of shipping (again, it was very high), that I shouldn't be feeling like I got a used product that had hardware flying loose in the box. Their response back to me was rude and unapologetic (including from a member of their leadership), saying I was wrong, it was new, and that my complaints, other than the missing hardware, were unfounded. All they did was send the missing hardware, and were unwilling to make a swap or return on the product. Fortunately it has worked fine, but it still irritates me that I paid for a new product, and I don't feel like that is what I got, and they really didn't do anything to make it right.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> No, not out of the question. I love beans.


it's the others present that will have issues w/ the chemical sensitivities...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wind farms are so yesterday...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MikeMa said:


> This reminds me of the shipping issues I had with Incra. I will never buy direct from them again. I ordered their version of the PRL-V2 lift. The shipping on it was high, but I wanted the product, so I paid it. When I got it, there was no packing, and all the hardware was floating free, with pieces missing. I got the distinct impression that what I received was either a refurbed or returned unit, rather than a brand new one.
> 
> I contacted them via email (work obligations at the time prevented me calling during their business hours). Told them, for the cost of the product and cost of shipping (again, it was very high), that I shouldn't be feeling like I got a used product that had hardware flying loose in the box. Their response back to me was rude and unapologetic (including from a member of their leadership), saying I was wrong, it was new, and that my complaints, other than the missing hardware, were unfounded. All they did was send the missing hardware, and were unwilling to make a swap or return on the product. Fortunately it has worked fine, but it still irritates me that I paid for a new product, and I don't feel like that is what I got, and they really didn't do anything to make it right.


I also had an issue with Incra and if it wasn't for the help of some great guys on this forum I don't think it would have been resolved as it should be.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was ready to order, items were in my cart. When I got to checkout, shipping costs. It was a sales online flyer I bought from. It totaled close to $100.00. There was no 35 dollars free shipping. I went to their website and tried to order the same items, still no 35 dollars free shipping. So I cancelled the entire order.

Two days later another sales online flyer came over, it had 35 dollars free shipping. Guess what, I did not order anything. That really ticked me off. I did not call them, I found most of the items at another site, and the rest was found locally. I really did not need any of the items. It was for a fill in project. My point is there is no consistency in their sales policy. Buyer beware.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I just looked in my deleted E-mail folder and pulled up Rockler E-mails dated July 13, 10, 6, 3, 1 and June 29, 19, 17, 15, 12, 11, 10, 8, 5, 3, 1.

All offer free shipping with orders US $35.00 or more and provide the promotional code.

As for May 2016, I received 15 -mails from Rockler and all had the free shipping with a US $35.00 order. 

But I did observe that the free shipping promotions sez: "E-mail subscribers enjoy free shipping...." Maybe that is the key??


Have no idea what is going on, as I have not purchased anything from Rockler on over a year.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I like to support the "real" woodworkers supply companies but the S&H kills me. Many time I find a item I want on one of these sites then check ebay for the same item with free shipping. I would say at that 60-75% of the time I get the same item for less.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Wind farms are so yesterday...


That's why they are always "behind" you... :dance3:


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

The great thing about being the consumer is that you can choose the establishment where you spend your hard earned cash. I personally have never had a problem with Rockler but I now have a friends store that sells many of Rocklers items so I deal with the local guys. If I am browsing the internet for an item and their shipping is out of line I move on to the next supplier. I too can't understand $10.00 shipping on a $5.00 item,especially when I see the postage indicating $2.00, the bag (box) can't cost that much.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Got to visit Rockler yesterday after dropping my daughter off at the airport. Wound up buying a couple of small items, plus another of their LED 2500 lumen shop lights. Finally got a scraper set and also found contour sanding grips, which will sand either outside and inside contours such as found on frames. Pix below Rockler Contour Sanding Grips | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware. Should make an annoying job a little easier. 

Inside/Outside Diameters: 1/4'', 3/8'', 1/2'', 5/8'', 3/4'' and 7/8'' They also had a sample of the transparent flexible sandpaper, which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary; the cost of shipping and handling is a cost separate from the normal cross-the-counter transactions.
From an economics pov, free shipping makes no sense at all. It's free to the purchaser but the seller has to eat the expense. 
Hey, I'm happy to take advantage of it but I feel guilty doing it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Gary; the cost of shipping and handling is a cost separate from the normal cross-the-counter transactions.
> From an economics pov, free shipping makes no sense at all. It's free to the purchaser but the seller has to eat the expense.
> Hey, I'm happy to take advantage of it *but I feel guilty doing it..*.


you are a rare breed...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Gary; the cost of shipping and handling is a cost separate from the normal cross-the-counter transactions.
> From an economics pov, free shipping makes no sense at all. It's free to the purchaser but the seller has to eat the expense.
> Hey, I'm happy to take advantage of it but I feel guilty doing it...


I have to agree with Dan to a certain extent, however, I feel that 'free shipping' is a cost of doing business. I'll use Woodcraft as an example.

Most Woodcraft stores are franchises. The online store, to the best of my knowledge is sponsored by the parent company.

I am fortunate to have a Woodcraft and a (new) Rockler store nearby. However, please follow along. I realize not everyone has this luxury.

I wanted a Dust Deputy with the 10 gallon steel drum. Prices on-line were comparable among vendors. I decided to buy from Woodcraft. I called the store to see if they had one in stock, which they did not. However, they were willing to order it and have it delivered to the store for *free*. All it would cost me is sales tax, my time and $5 in gas.

I had it in two days.

It was cheaper than having it shipped in (and I would have had to still pay the sales tax).

Now, to the point. The franchises purchase from, and market, the Woodcraft items. They operate on a profit margin that pays their overhead expenses. If they market a $100 retail item, they have a built in percentage of profit to cover that overhead (storefront, staff, insurance, utilities, etc.).

When you buy online few of these same overhead expenses are as extensive. You are purchasing, on-line, and the stock is picked from the same supply warehouse as the items shipped to the franchises. Although similar overhead is there it is nowhere comparable to that of an individual franchise storefront.

My contention is, that, online sales of that same $100 retail item has a higher profit margin for the online sales then for the franchises. 

Why can't they absorb on-line shipping sales? Someone paid to transport that Dust Deputy to the storefront. I don't know if it was the storefront or the Woodcraft parent company.

The retail prices are the same, the storefront will order it for free and they still make a profit after it is shipped to the store. Why can't that shipping to an individual be absorbed by the on-line seller?

I see more and more on-line vendors offering free shipping. They have to in order to compete. I personally always shop for price and free shipping.

Don't be disillusioned, sometimes the unit cost is higher with the free shipping (they have to off-set the expense somehow) but usually cheaper overall then a cheaper unit price and a shipping charge. 

More and more people are shopping on-line. I love it for the cost savings, but hate the fact that I don't have the tactile input of holding an item and evaluating its quality, fit, or finish.

In my opinion, in order for on-line sales to compete they will have to find a way of absorbing the shipping costs. I, however, realize that there is a break even point that eventually becomes untenable.
I certainly would not expect a vendor to absorb the shipping costs for large bulk freight items, however, that small cardboard box that will cost you $15 in shipping costs is ridiculous.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I buy a lot from Rockler, the nearest Rockler is almost 400 miles away so all is done online. If you click on any add received in email, the discount/shipping codes get entered automatically. I purchase enough from Rockler they send me a free shipping code via snail mail that is good for thee months, I get a few of these throughout the year.

CAD-Man


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill brought up a lot of really good points. Merchandising has evolved to a point that would have been inconceivable even a decade ago.
I get a quote from a courier to send something and it's at least $17;Amazon will ship for free if the item value is over a certain amount. Somebody is paying for that, and I'm guessing it ain't Amazon!
That just leaves the seller, and I'm not buying if I can get it cheaper elsewhere.
I ordered a telephone battery from a Cdn. supplier online. It was a third of the price of what it would have cost me if I'd picked it up from a bricks and mortar retail outlet.
They were out of stock so they had the factory in China drop ship it to me at no extra cost (to me). They've since shut down their operation...gee, I wonder why(?).


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Using one-way drive times--I'm about 3 hours from the nearest Rockler or Woodcraft, 45 minutes to HD, 30 minutes to Lowe's or Menards, 90 minutes to a "real" local woodworking store. So, much of what I get is from online retailers. 

If I get an e-mail that offers to give me X (i.e. free shipping) if I do Y (i.e. enter a coupon code)--it's a minor hassle compared to the money saved. But...it's really not any different than taking coupons to the grocery store--the supermarket NEVER takes anything off the bill unless we give them a piece of paper that says reduce this cost by $0.15 (with an expiration date that I need a magnifying glass to read!!). 

I guess in my mind typing in the coupon code for free shipping or some percentage off is not as inconvenient as all those little scraps of paper that we take to get a few cents off a box of Pop Tarts (brown sugar/cinnamon, no icing please). It's even more convenient than carrying a plastic card that I can't easily get out of my wallet to save 3 cents a gallon on gasoline (totaling $0.36 per fill-up usually, about every 10 or 12 days).

That's my simple-minded view. I vote for free shipping, even if I have to enter a code.

earl


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Mad at Rockler*

I have only bought a few things from Rockler. Can't say I was at all impressed with their prices OR the quality of any piece I bought from them. SO, I do NOT buy anything from them now. Most of my needs are filled by Lee Valley tools or another local merchant.(Canadian Tire or Walmart) Lee Valley has free shipping throughout the year on occasions. I just save my purchases until I have enough to make it worthwhile. Even Router bits and other tools are available on line in Canada through "Elitetools.ca" I also hate the exchange rate Canadians have to pay @ Rockler. It all forces CDNs to shop close to home.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

bcfunburst said:


> I have only bought a few things from Rockler. Can't say I was at all impressed with their prices OR the quality of any piece I bought from them. SO, I do NOT buy anything from them now. Most of my needs are filled by Lee Valley tools or another local merchant.(Canadian Tire or Walmart) Lee Valley has free shipping throughout the year on occasions. I just save my purchases until I have enough to make it worthwhile. Even Router bits and other tools are available on line in Canada through "Elitetools.ca" I also hate the exchange rate Canadians have to pay @ Rockler. It all forces CDNs to shop close to home.


Nothing wrong with keeping close to home!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

bcfunburst said:


> I have only bought a few things from Rockler. Can't say I was at all impressed with their prices OR the quality of any piece I bought from them. SO, I do NOT buy anything from them now. Most of my needs are filled by Lee Valley tools or another local merchant.(Canadian Tire or Walmart) Lee Valley has free shipping throughout the year on occasions. I just save my purchases until I have enough to make it worthwhile. Even Router bits and other tools are available on line in Canada through "Elitetools.ca" I also hate the exchange rate Canadians have to pay @ Rockler. It all forces CDNs to shop close to home.


I buy some thing from Lee Valley and like doing business with them. I can't remember if you have to use a code to get free shipping when they have it. I bet you don't have to go looking for a code.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I get notified about LV free shipping events by e-mail notices.
My own opinion is that they do the mail order thing very effectively; I enjoy doing business with them on every level.
OK; I just checked...looks like the announcement is by e-mail. See the screen shot below.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, thanks to this thread I've gone and Registered and account with Lee Valley as well as updating my Rockler account information.
I had to pick a store with Rockler but I didn't pick any store With Lee Valley because I didn't know which one to pick being they all
were in Canada. We'll see if they offer me free shipping with any of my emails.
I'm not building anything in my shop right now so it might be a while before I need anything but still it's a good idea to have these 
accounts up and active.

My porch project is looking pretty darn good at this time.


Thanks Tom for this thread, it's been very helpful.

Bryan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*LV Shipping*



bryansong said:


> Ok, thanks to this thread I've gone and Registered and account with Lee Valley as well as updating my Rockler account information.
> I had to pick a store with Rockler but I didn't pick any store With Lee Valley because I didn't know which one to pick being they all
> were in Canada. We'll see if they offer me free shipping with any of my emails.
> I'm not building anything in my shop right now so it might be a while before I need anything but still it's a good idea to have these
> ...






Bryan; LV ships from their warehouse...Ottawa I think.
If You live near a LV store, and phone them about say a router bit that they have in stock, I think they'll ship from the store's stock. Certainly faster delivery. Same for something that they're back-ordered on (don't quote me on that!)

Thanks Tom for this thread, it's been very helpful.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

For what it's worth I was just on the Rockler web site. I do all my "shopping" online. the nearest Rockler is a 4 hour drive each way. I get several email notices a week. the latest had some things that caught my attention. They could be monitoring RouterForums because for the first time in my experience a banner appeared that said the "free shipping" code had been automatically applied, then when my first item appeared in the cart a banner appeared that said the free shipping code had been revoked because I had not reached the $35 minimum. I added enough to get the price above the $35 limit and the code was automatically reapplied. 
It may be that their website recognizes me(yes, another login, another password:lol

I was going back and forth between Rockler and Lee Valley (with another login, another password:lol which almost never has free shipping. For me Lee Valley shipments originate in upstate New York according to the UPS tracking.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

mftha said:


> For what it's worth I was just on the Rockler web site. I do all my "shopping" online. the nearest Rockler is a 4 hour drive each way. I get several email notices a week. the latest had some things that caught my attention. They could be monitoring RouterForums because for the first time in my experience a banner appeared that said the "free shipping" code had been automatically applied, then when my first item appeared in the cart a banner appeared that said the free shipping code had been revoked because I had not reached the $35 minimum. I added enough to get the price above the $35 limit and the code was automatically reapplied.
> It may be that their website recognizes me(yes, another login, another password:lol
> 
> I was going back and forth between Rockler and Lee Valley (with another login, another password:lol which almost never has free shipping. For me Lee Valley shipments originate in upstate New York according to the UPS tracking.


Thanks for the information Tom. I really hope they are monitoring this forum and finding concerns about the way they do business. The lady I talked to seemed to not care but I can't say that for sure because we were on the phone.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom; that's interesting about the NY depot. Good to see LV taking crossborder shopping seriously! Hard to ignore a 300M potential customer base. (10X the size of their home crowd.)


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Customer SERVICE!!!????*



hawkeye10 said:


> Thanks for the information Tom. I really hope they are monitoring this forum and finding concerns about the way they do business. The lady I talked to seemed to not care but I can't say that for sure because we were on the phone.


Sounds like Rockler needs to train their employees a little better.

I don't know what their profit margin is, but since they can absorb the shipping on other promotions then here is how I would have handled the problem.

Rather then loose a substantial order I would have waived the shipping charges. In doing this I would, probably, created a loyal customer, who is more willing to order in the future. More orders translate into profit.

Loose a couple of dollars profit up front, and eventually make more on the backside.

Why is it that companies don't understand this? I can only attribute it to greed. I, personally, am more willing to deal with a company (vendor) that has treated me right, then order the same item at a cheaper price from another vendor.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

DaninVan said:


> Tom; that's interesting about the NY depot. Good to see LV taking crossborder shopping seriously! Hard to ignore a 300M potential customer base. (10X the size of their home crowd.)


Dan, and all others,who are interested
Lee Valley has been one of my preferred places to shop for years. They are the only source for among other things the Oak-Park (Router Workshop) sized template guides and they always have an amazing collection of tools I can find nowhere else.

Now, just my luck. I placed an order in the early hours of Monday July 18. Now there is a banner and I received an email announcing "Free Shipping on All Orders Over $40 Two Days Only July 19 & 20, 2016


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!!!!...Thanks for the heads-up, Tom; I hadn't noticed the Free Shipping notice!. I feel obliged to order something now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> !!!!...Thanks for the heads-up, Tom; I hadn't noticed the Free Shipping notice!. I feel obliged to order something now.


order some stuff for us too...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I like stuff


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What sizes?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pages 1 through 216...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

DaninVan said:


> !!!!...Thanks for the heads-up, Tom; I hadn't noticed the Free Shipping notice!. I feel obliged to order something now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stick486 said:


> pages 1 through 216...


me too!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So Basically a ton of everything then? I'll get right on it! Thank G*d for the free shipping, eh?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why stop at a ton...
unless that's a *ton each* of everything...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If one is good, several are better!!

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> If one is good, several are better!!
> 
> HJ


you got that right...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*None For Me, Please!*

Thanks for the offer, Dan. However, in good conscious, I can not ask you to order anything for me. I'm just not needy and greedy like the rest of them.

Although, I do have a birthday coming up...I sure would like a router plane.:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Thanks for the offer, Dan. However, in good conscious, I can not ask you to order anything for me. I'm just not needy and greedy like the rest of them.
> 
> Although, I do have a birthday coming up...I sure would like a router plane.:grin:


we're not greedy...
just giving Dan a chance to catch up on all those B'days, Christmases, get well gifts, anniversaries, Births, Graduations, Holidays, Valentine’s Day, Easter, Mother’s Day, Father’s Day, 4th of July, Halloween, other December Holidays, *and Just Because* days he missed over the years....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

All I want is a Laguna fourteen-12, oh, and a Resaw King blade for it, oh, and the great high-low fence for it, oh, and the rolling base for it, oh, and some great chunks of raw wood to resaw, oh, and an assortment of other blades, from 3/16th to 3/4 inch. That's all for now, unless you don't mind adding a nice CNC from Laguna as well. I can't think of anything else, unless you can figure out how to have a bank card loaded with enough to handle wood purchases for a few years. 

No? :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*"We are out of the office; please leave a message. DaninVan may or may not get back to you."*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *"We are out of the office; please leave a message. DaninVan may or may not get back to you."*


it's our turn to help you spend your money...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> it's our turn to help you spend your money...


LEAVE Dan alone! (pssssst. router plane).:grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's in the mail, Bill (along with the cheque)... 

Tom; _"...unless you can figure out how to have a bank card loaded with enough to handle wood purchases for a few years."_
Well yeh, but I'm pretty sure it'll involve spending quality time making license plates.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> It's in the mail, Bill (along with the cheque)...
> 
> Tom; _"...unless you can figure out how to have a bank card loaded with enough to handle wood purchases for a few years."_
> Well yeh, but I'm pretty sure it'll involve spending quality time making license plates.


there always have to be a down side...


----------

